# newbie :D



## willhouston (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi folks, First of all a big hi to everyone on the forum 8)

Secondly, I must admit I've been a bit of a leech the past couple of years, bought my 52 plate 225 TTC in November 2007, and if anything has went wrong with it, this forum has been my saviour!

Thought it was about time I signed up and gave my contribution to the forum.

Thanks, Will


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... officially


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

helloooo and welcome!

*bows*


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

greetings and welcome to the fold..at last


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Will


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

